# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studio Di Settore In Assenza Di Ricavi

## ROMBODITUONO

Buongiorno, vorrei avere delucidazioni in merito a questo problema:
Una Srl di costruzioni studio settore TG69U ha nel corso del 2004-2005 terminato la costruzione e la vendita di immobili.
Nel 2006 non ha effettuato alcuna fatturazione, registrando invece ancora i costi sostenuti anche in assenza di una vera e propria attività oramai terminata.( costi di gestione ordinaria, tenuta contabilità, altri costi ecc.)
Nel febbraio 2007 è stata posta in liquidazione. Nel 2006 devo applicare gli studi di settore( anche se non ho ricavi e non so come compilare il quadro A riferito all'attività svolta dove comunque una percentuale deve essere posta) oppure rientra in una causa di esclusione o inapplicabilità anche se la liquidazione è stata fatta nel 2007?
Grazie 
A presto

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Credo che dovr&#224; presentare istanza di disapplicazione degli studi alla Direzione Regionale delle Entrate competente per il territorio in cui ha sede la sua societ&#224;, illustrando le motivazioni che nel suo caso portano alla esclusione dagli Studi. Diversamente la societ&#224; sar&#224; considerata societ&#224; di comodo e tenuta ad applicare la cosidetta minum tax societaria. 
Saluti

----------


## ragionieri

Si può considerare anno di inizio attività, l'anno in cui è di fatto iniziata l'attività dell'azienda???????????

----------


## Speedy

> Si può considerare anno di inizio attività, l'anno in cui è di fatto iniziata l'attività dell'azienda???????????

  Secondo me no, in quanto il primo esercizio è quello di rilascio della partita iva.
Tuttavia si potrebbe richiedere la disapplicazione degli studi di settore, barrando l'apposita casella su unico ed indicando il codice 4, per la presenza di situazioni oggettive straordinarie che non hanno consentito il realizzo di ricavi per l'intero anno.
Ciao

----------

